# What does it all mean



## timmyz1963 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a 2009 Routan SE. it is an awesome car,partially because I am a VW fanatic. but I have been reading the posts and have a question that I cant seem to find an answer too.

What does the RSE, REQ, RBZ, I am sure I am missing some others. I take it has something to do with the radio and DVD players. I dont have the DVD Players but my radio does say DVD on it and plays DVDs I just dont have a way to view the picture. any ideas?? can I buy the OEM ones and install them??

Thanks 
Timmyz


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Radio Sales Code*

On the bottom right of your radio face, in small letters, is the sales code of the radio. Mine says REN, which is a radio with a dvd player built-in. I can view dvds on the radio screen itself, or on the two 2nd and 3rd row screens. Your code will help you find info on the radio in your car.
Here's the link to the Chrysler web site on radios: http://www.chrysler.com/en/owners/quality/ren/


----------



## timmyz1963 (Feb 23, 2008)

*found it*

ok so I looked at my Radio and it has REQ on it. does this mean I have a crappy radio? can I upgrade and is it easy?


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

My 2011 SE with RSE has the RBZ radio - I am not sure what major upgrade it may have over the REN. I'm still exploring the radio.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*REN vs RBZ*

One of the complaints of the REN radio and others that have voice command was that the VC button was on the right side of the radio, a stretch for the driver, so the RBZ radio moves the VC button to the left side. But doesn't the 2011 have buttons on the steering wheel for the VC anyway? So the RBZ is an upgrade from the REN of previous years. Don't know if there are any other changes. 


To Timmyz1963: The radio can be removed very easily, in 2 minutes or less, so an upgrade can be done pretty quick. Some of the options on an upgraded radio are microphone in the rear-view mirror, bluetooth antenna, DVD screens, etc. The Chysler website has radios that go for above $500, but probably the best bet is E-bay.


----------

